# Remember D'Angelo Collins



## T(he)-MA(gi)C (May 8, 2003)

I think that was his name?!! Anyway he was a kid that declared for the NBA in '02 and was not drafted. 

Last night I was watching MTV and they had a documentary called "First Year." It taped the lives of three individuals who are in the first year (I know - what a surprise) of their careers. The three subjects were a female pop singer, a rookie cop and D'Angelo Collins (DC.) 

It was interesting. They started taping DC at his "draft party." It was sad, he had his whole family there watching the NBA Draft. Grandma and the whole gang. They sat there thru the whole draft waiting for the call........nada.

He never made an NBA team (I don't think he even was invited to a camp), then he went off to play Pro Ball in Turkey.....for 17 days before that team "ran out of money." He then tried out for a "minor" leage team here in the USA (Stacy King was the coach- I forget where), but wasn't offered a contract. At the moment he is playing in an "elite L.A. Summer league" hoping to get noticed before the NBA Camps start up again.

During the documentary he admitted he should have gone to college but that "he is a man and made his decision and will go forward." He seemed somewhat bitter about Amare Stoudamire making it and couldn't understand how the NBA thought Amare was the better prospect.

He really seemed like a great kid, hope things work out for him.


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah man, i watched that too...

gotta say, i was feelin for him... i hope he gets his chance at least to play in the NBA... some1 should take a chance on him...

peace


----------



## Wu-banger (May 23, 2003)

I find it comical that all these NBA "people" came down on him for 1 incident as a 16 year old sophmore (he got in a fight in practice). I'm sure half the league got in a fight or 3 in H.S. They acted like he was a gansta in the media. He seems to have all the tools, although he comes off a little cocky. He was a casulty of the Foreign Draft Invasion last year. I think he should change his name to something foreign than the NBA scouts would be talking lottery.------------ I wish him luck.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Poor DeAngelo....*

Maybe if the minimum age of 20 was instituted in the NBA guys like DeAngelo wouldn't fall through the cracks. The kid was used his entire adolescence. He reads at a 4th grade level. And I think his felony arrest for beating up a teammate hurt his draft value. He's just been surrounded by leeching adults, who have given him bad advice and haven't looked out for his best interests.


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

It's a hard fact of life: some of the most important decisions we'll all ever make happen when we're 17 and 18 years old. He obviously didn't have the right people around him to help steer him in what would've been the right decision. To go to school.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

*Just Some Info...*

He is about 6'10" 230.
He averaged 28ppg 18rpg at Inglewood High School.

Good Article


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

:| :| :| I wonder where he would have been drafted this year if he would have went to college this year?


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

Scouts said he could've possibly moved to SF in the pro's. He should've been drafted in the first round in 2002.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, I watched that too! I was ctually kinda sad-ya'd think he could get in the NBDL


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

This guy had several run ins with the law he beat a *TEAMMATE* senseless in a lockerroom brawl the kid sustained permanent injuries. The Raptors gave him a tryout last summer but he displayed a very poor attitude and was let go. You guys act as if some wrong has been done this guywho is basically a gang banger in shorts and will say anything to get into the league after going undrafted. He is a poison pill.:whatever:


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

yeah i have no idea why you guys are trying to make excuses for his past on his behalf and lament the fact that hes not in the NBA

the image and attitude this guy possesses is exactly whats wrong with the NBA today


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

I still don't understand how that kid's not on a squad somewhere.

19 years old, 6'10 with a good build, can handle the ball on the perimeter, can score in the post with either hand, and he can stroke the 3?

Hell, I wish my Warriors would give that kid a shot.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gmoney</b>!
> This guy had several run ins with the law he beat a *TEAMMATE* senseless in a lockerroom brawl the kid sustained permanent injuries. The Raptors gave him a tryout last summer but he displayed a very poor attitude and was let go. You guys act as if some wrong has been done this guywho is basically a gang banger in shorts and will say anything to get into the league after going undrafted. He is a poison pill.:whatever:


Well, the kid is from Inglewood, California. A kid coming up in these times, in a violent area, with no male guidance in his life? I know some people might not understand it, but you have to be a tough cat coming up in a place like that, otherwise you'll get chewed up and spit out. And it's pretty well known that the LAPD are some of the most racist cops in the country.

Also, almost everybody has got into fights in high school, especially when you play a competitive sport like basketball or football. Unless you know his reasons for fighting, you can't write the kid off as "gang banger" or whatever for getting into a fight. If it were that black and white, we'd all be gang bangers, because no man can tell me they've never been in a fight. 

My thing is, he's a young kid who needs discipline, but there are a lot of guys like that in the league that flourish. He's a talented player who, if put in the right situation, could probably do the same.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Just Some Info...*



> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> He is about 6'10" 230.
> He averaged 28ppg 18rpg at Inglewood High School.
> 
> Good Article


Wow man. How can you not feel bad for him after reading that article?:no: I didnt know he was screwed over like that. I just remember him killing my old high school team in the playoffs.


----------

